# volume fix for tbolt?



## dennhop (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone know of either an app or kernel that will work to increase the speaker volume for the tbolt? I've tried volume+, with no real noticeable change in volume. I'm rooted, running das bamf 3.0 vs5. I'm not willing to pay for an app unless I know for sure that its going to make a difference. Like I said, vol+ didn't do anything for me.


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

i use volumeboost from the market. works great for me.


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

"crash1781 said:


> i use volumeboost from the market. works great for me.


Does it increase your incoming call volume?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there perhaps a problem with some thunderbolts? I turn my volume all the way down when I'm on the phone and I can hear fine. I sometimes wish I could go lower. This is with any rom or kernel I've tried. Maybe I just have better hearing than most people but I see this asked about this phone often.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

I only have an issue during calls. It seems as though the volume levels are set too low. If I don't get my phone just right it's really hard to hear through the hand set. But while on speaker it seems to be fine.


----------

